# Microwave red potatoes



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

I cut up some red potatoes into quarters, add olive oil, salt , pepper, garlic powder, ground rosemary ( can't eat seeds so I grind the rosemary) mixed it all in a microwave safe bowl, covered , for 15 min.   You can add roasted garlic instead of garlic powder.


----------



## babetoo (May 23, 2008)

i happen to have some red potatoes to use up. this sounds like a yummy way to do it, thanks.

babe


----------



## quicksilver (May 23, 2008)

*    Rosemary seeds? Never heard of them.*


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> * Rosemary seeds? Never heard of them.*


 
they are dried rosemary in a jar, I ground them up, I guess they are not seeds per se .


----------



## babetoo (May 24, 2008)

lady, i made these for dinner tonight. yumalacious. didn't do the rosemary as i put rosemary in the ny bread i made today. also put cheese in the bread. it is very good.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 24, 2008)

babetoo said:


> lady, i made these for dinner tonight. yumalacious. didn't do the rosemary as i put rosemary in the ny bread i made today. also put cheese in the bread. it is very good.
> 
> babe


that's great !  Glad you liked it. 
LadyCook


----------

